# The Lucky Dawg



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just some random pics. of Lucky in our backyard. She's such a good, laid back girl. 

Huntin' squirrels:









Still huntin':









Finally got one treed:









This was the last pic. I ever took of Kodi, one month before we lost him. I just love this pic. (minus the stuuuupid deer, which are now gone). Towards the end he would love to go lay in the warm sun.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky is such a pretty girl! Love your yard, since I'm sure your dogs do too! Thanks for sharing :wink:

And RIP Kodi and keep an eye on your mom. You are still loved :biggrin:


----------

